

Microeconomic experiment with reward in Bitcoin - Hermel
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1IrJJn7Th9veghxfirrj3aQqx23nhDBhUIBGspfaybS4/viewform

======
Hermel
What's great about using Bitcoin for game-theory experiments, is that it
allows for anonymity. Often, it is extremely important for scientific
experiments to be anonymous in order to make sure that any decision taken by
the participants cannot have any adverse consequences for them outside the
experiment (i.e. by damaging their reputation). That's why we believe that
Bitcoin is the ideal currency to reward participants in such experiments, at
least when conducted online.

